# Beginner Rider



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Good for you for not going into hibernation. Winters can really be a drag if you don't have something to do.

I'm going to guess with that kind of background you'll catch on pretty quick and be laughing at all of us out of shape people and their aches and pains.

How did you first day go?


----------



## tARAtzu (Dec 10, 2015)

My first day was great! Got to C curves going back and forth down the hill. It was definitely an amazing first day. Very exciting to be outside during this long winter ahead! That tow rope though...took a couple of times to get that...especially with the kids pulling it all over the place. Lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! The athletic background should give you a leg up on most people learning to snowboard. Have fun!


----------



## honeybadger (Dec 25, 2015)

*You'll get to love winter*

I got introduced to snowboarding years ago from my mountain biking friends. I use to despise winter but now I look forward to the season. It's all about dressing right for the temperature - layer your clothing, drink warm fluids and don't stand around watching everyone else having fun. Jump right on with both feet and rip $hit up


----------

